# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  كشفت نوكيا عن الهاتف المحمول نوكيا c2-05 لذوي الدخل المحدود وبسعر رخيص

## mohamed73

*كشفت نوكيا عن الهاتف المحمول نوكيا C2-05 لذوي الدخل المحدود وبسعر رخيص  *       
هاتف آخر من نوكيا يستهدف ذوي الدخل المحدود فبعد ان رأينا في الموضوع السابق الاعلان عن الهاتف المحمول نوكيا X2-05 , الآن نستعرض هاتف محمول آخر بنفس المواصفات تقريبا وبسعر رخيص .الهاتف المحمول نوكيا C2-05 بلوحة مفاتيح منزلقة وبوزن 98.5 جرام .*مواصفات الهاتف C2-05:*  - يعمل بنظام S40- شاشة 2 إنش بدرجة وضوح 320×240- لوحة مفاتيح منزلقة- كاميرا VGA بدقة 640×480 بيكسل- يدعم تطبيقات Facebook , Twitter- بطاقة ذاكرة Micro SD لغاية 32 جيجابايت- راديو FM- بلوتوث- السعر 50 يورو *متوفر بالألوان:* - الوردي- الازرق- الرمادي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari



----------


## khaled_moon

مشكوررر ... بارك الله بك .

----------

